# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Free: $25 Southwest coupon for flights to/from CLT, ROC, PWM, FNT, SJU

## tsai3904

I have a Southwest Airlines coupon code for $25 off a roundtrip flight to or from:

-Charlotte (CLT)
-Rochester (ROC)
-Portland, Maine (PWM)
-Flint (FNT)
-San Juan, Puerto Rico (SJU)

The code can be used for up to 8 persons on one itinerary to save up to $200.

Purchase must be made by 9/14/13 for travel by 9/23/13.  7 day or more advance purchase may be required.

Blackout dates: 8/18, 8/30, 9/2, 9/15, 9/22

The code is CTTZ5UC7EB.

----------

